# Effects loop noise...



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Bought a Yamaha Magicstomp and started using my effects loop for modulation effects. I noticed that my amp has a buzzing sound now when the Magicstomp is plugged into it. When I run it in line with my OD's etc... there is no unnecessary noise. Is this common with effects loops. I'm an effects loop virgin, so I know nothing. Call me grasshopper. 

By the way, the modulation effects on the Magicstomp are awesome. Very impressed so far - except for the noise issue. 

HELP!:bow:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Bought a Yamaha Magicstomp and started using my effects loop for modulation effects. I noticed that my amp has a buzzing sound now when the Magicstomp is plugged into it. When I run it in line with my OD's etc... there is no unnecessary noise. Is this common with effects loops. I'm an effects loop virgin, so I know nothing. Call me grasshopper.
> 
> By the way, the modulation effects on the Magicstomp are awesome. Very impressed so far - except for the noise issue.
> 
> HELP!:bow:


Does this unit run on a battery, a battery adapter or does it have its own power cord?

You could have a ground loop problem. When you answer my questions I'll be better able to advise.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the bass version of the Magic Stomp. It only works on power from an AC adapter (transformer with 12 Volts AC out - conversion to DC happens inside the Magic Stomp). I only want to use it the effects loop of my tube amp, but I did check it out going from bass to MS to amp input and it was noisy. Mine is whisper quiet in the loop. So I'm saying that normally the MS shouldn't be noisy in the FX loop.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WildBill: like Gunney said it runs on a 12V AC adapter. I was thinking of maybe getting some better shielded cables but don't want to dish out the cash for them if they are not necessary.

Thanks for the input Gunney.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if necessary, get an ebtech hum eliminator. its a passive device that connects to your effects loop and eliminates ground loop hum.

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> WildBill: like Gunney said it runs on a 12V AC adapter. I was thinking of maybe getting some better shielded cables but don't want to dish out the cash for them if they are not necessary.
> 
> Thanks for the input Gunney.


Hmmm...double hmmmm!

First, try flipping the adapter around at the wall socket so that the prongs into the outlet are reversed. 

Still, are we even talking about line hum? When you say noise, do you mean cracklings, or hiss, or static?

When things work fine in line to the input jack but have problems running into an effects loop I would wonder about the loop itself.

What kind of amp is it?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a Peavey Delta Blues. I will do a bit more "diagnostic" stuff tonight to try and narrow down the problem and post my results later on. Thanks for the interest and input.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

You find some good info here to try...

http://host581.ipowerweb.com/~pedalsna/page.php?id=68#Noise


But before you do anything.....simply try plugging the Yamaha wallwart into the same power outlet that your guitar amplifier is plugged into. Hopefully that'll be it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Searchin.... Interesting website, thanks.

As for the Magicstomp. Did some messing around and noticed that there is an input level switch on the MS - low and high. Mine was set to high so I switched it to low and that eliminated most of the noise, not all but most. 

Still have to try and figure out the noise issue. I suspect it's just a noisey power supply but who knows. 

I'm gonna try another effect through the loop and see what happens.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

certain stomp boxes are not designed to be used in the effects loop
most effects loops are designed to be used with outboard rack gear
using the send and returns on the rack units,different line levels


----------

